# storing ghg's



## rottengander (Oct 2, 2010)

Looking for a way to store ghg full bodies with the motion bases attached. Have thought about drilling hole in shelves and using bungie cords anchored to wall? Or a board run across the shelf over the bases and anchored down. If anyone has any ideas or some way that works without having them fall would appreciate the info. Thanks much.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

"a board run across the shelf over the bases and anchored down"

This sounds like a good plan


----------

